# Does your IBS affect your bladder?



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

I've suffered from bladder problems from my teens up until now anyway on and off but I've noticed since my IBS came along my bladder has been alot worse. I feel like I need to go frequently, and there's alot of pressure down below. I'm IBS-A but I notice it's much much worse when I feel constipated or bloated. It's also worse when I have alot of rectal pressure or incomplete evacuation.Is it usual to suffer these symptoms with IBS? Is there a connection between bladder frequency/pain and IBS? I know that everything on the pelvic floor is extremely tight knit.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well I would imagine there would be a normal increase in pressure when one is constipated. Do a search on bladder issues and you will see others have complained of the same.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are functional disorders of the bladder as well as the bowel, and it could be one going off sets off the other. Also people prone to one may be more prone to the other.While they use different ones, antispasmodics are commonly used for both functional bowel and bladder problems, so it may be interesting to see if those help one or the other or both.Unfortuantely they do tend to be constipating so that may be an issue, but it is something to look into.


----------



## Little Hedgehog (Dec 2, 2008)

From my personal experience, when I feel really REALLY bloated and start unconciously holding the farts up, it creates tension and cramps at those muscles you use to hold things up which are the same musckles that hold pee up.So in a way you could say that yes, it has some effects on my bladder. But I have to be really extremely bloated to feel small effects though.


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

Ah okay I already take Mebeverine and do find it constipates me now and again, but only in the sense I find it harder to go.I think with my OAB/IC I have flareups that are worse when my IBS is playing up especially.


----------



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

My Mum has suffered bladder issues since having a prolapse a few years ago. She has pain, frequency/urgency and feeling as though something is popping in her bladder. After many tests over the years finding nothing, she has now been diagnosed with IBS after suffering extreme constipation and more pain. I think the two can go together or after many years of worrying about her bladder issues, the stress has brought the IBS on. She often questions me now and asks how could i have coped for all these years with my IBS.I often find that when i am suffering badly, especially in the mornings when i am struggling to 'go', i always end up running backwards and forwards to the bathroom emptying my bladder and its not just a dribble either.Lol.


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

It sounds like IC. I have IC, was dx back in 2006. I also notice when my intestines are flaring pretty bad my bladder gets upset. I think because the nerves are all so close down there. Have been diagnosed with IC? Your symptoms sound like IC. Also, could it be a bladder infection? You could get a culture to check. I hope you feel better soon!!


----------

